# Flashlight recommendation



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

In my supplies I have a variety of flashlights, lanterns (oil, gas and electic) as well as other methods for providing light. 

However, I have one glaring gap and that is a high powered, bright as a freaking star, blind the neighbors and light the world ...flashlight. 

Any good recommendations?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A lot of good choices out there such as from surefire. Here is a new.....


> 5 Best Everyday Carry (EDC) Flashlights Under $100 [2017]


 for you to look at.

https://www.pewpewtactical.com/best-edc-flashlights/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> A lot of good choices out there such as from surefire. Here is a new..... for you to look at.
> 
> https://www.pewpewtactical.com/best-edc-flashlights/


Good stuff! I like the zebra light. It won't be an EDC as I have good ones for that. Something this bright and small is good though. The use is around the property and maybe camping. I like the small footprint instead of the "flood/spot light" style.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Your question reminded me that I've been meaning to add a "super light" to the collection. Not sure if this will live up to the hype but I have one being delivered Monday.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBX9ZCT/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Your question reminded me that I've been meaning to add a "super light" to the collection. Not sure if this will live up to the hype but I have one being delivered Monday.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBX9ZCT/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Looks like what I'd want. Please let me know your thoughts after it arrives...

My gf just asked me what I'm doing. I said I want a flashlight that will make the horses turn away and say "it's too bright". She called me a goof balll... might fit.

Truth is that's one reason I want a light that's bright. The damn horses.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Your question reminded me that I've been meaning to add a "super light" to the collection. Not sure if this will live up to the hype but I have one being delivered Monday.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBX9ZCT/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I'll bet a dollar it doesn't even _come close_ to 10k lumens.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a few different weapons lights and flash lights from Streamlight. I would highly recommend you check those out.

https://www.streamlight.com/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'll bet a dollar it doesn't even _come close_ to 10k lumens.


I want a piece of that.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'll bet a dollar it doesn't even _come close_ to 10k lumens.





sideKahr said:


> I want a piece of that.


I was going to join you on that bet... however.

I've owned a Fenix, in fact 2 of them after the first one broke, and the second one didn't last much longer, no high priced big name flashlights for me.

So how did I choose what I carry today, simple:
1. It has to have a Cree bulb (LED for you purists).
2. It has to be powered by an 18650 battery or two.
3. It has to be cheap.

So that Amazon light fills 2 of those- _Semlos 12xCREE XM-L T6 LED 3 Modes Super Bright LED Flashlight Waterproof Camping Torch with 4x18650 lithium batteries _

For cheap I go with the lights on Ebay, haven't bought one in over a year so I can't give you a item number. I've never been disappointed, and they last, besides for the price of a Fenix you can buy 8-10 lights off of Ebay.

Just my $.02

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I was going to join you on that bet... however.
> 
> I've owned a Fenix, in fact 2 of them after the first one broke, and the second one didn't last much longer, no high priced big name flashlights for me.
> 
> ...


I referred only to the torch actually being able to produce the light it claims to. You're referencing price, LED manufacture, battery and durability.

Yeah, there's Cree lights that can pump out 10k lumens. But I doubt a $40 flashlight is going to be able to do that.

Then again.... a flashlight that's big enough to actually do that is going to be way to large for EDC.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Streamlight Polystinger flashlight, rechargeable bright and super tough. best on the market? who knows?, but I am happy with it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I referred only to the torch actually being able to produce the light it claims to. You're referencing price, LED manufacture, battery and durability.
> Yeah, there's Cree lights that can pump out 10k lumens. But I doubt a $40 flashlight is going to be able to do that.
> Then again.... a flashlight that's big enough to actually do that is going to be way to large for EDC.


I was just referring to the fact that it has 12 Cree XM-L which are 1040 Lumens (Max), so that really is over 10K Lumens, I wouldn't expect 4 18650 batteries to last very long, however they could provide the current necessary.

It's too big for it's shortness to be an everyday carry. I wouldn't mind seeing something like that in a 6 cell 16850 battery arrangement, 3 cells in parallel, in series with 3 more cells much like the size of a Mag Light powering an array of bright Cree lights, if it has a wide angle of view for 5-10K (adjustable) it would be a good outdoor hand held flood.

*Rancher*


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good info. Yeah, this isn’t an EDC so I’m not overtly worried abut size. Although, should I find a good EDC I’d get grab one. I currently use small lights that use AAA and are actually pretty good. Cheap, easy to carry and fairly bright for average use.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought one of these about a year ago.. very impressed with the quality and the price, which includes a USB rechargeable 18650 battery (charging port on the battery, not the flashlight).
We now have one in every pack, each vehicle, a few around the house. Hard to find a better value.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NBKWBU8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

You may laugh when you see this ebay listing im about to post but i have had these lights for 2 years and recently got another set. For $10 its worth a shot.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/3-x-Tactical...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Led technology has got so cheap i cant see paying streamlight prices.
18650 batterys are also where its at. Dont buy the ultrafire brand ones but you dont have to spend $10per for LG or samsung.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

You may laugh when you see this ebay listing im about to post but i have had these lights for 2 years and recently got another set. For $10 its worth a shot.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/3-x-Tactical...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Led technology has got so cheap i cant see paying streamlight prices.
18650 batterys are also where its at. Dont buy the ultrafire brand ones but you dont have to spend $10per for LG or samsung.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Bought one of these the other day. I've used it on a few occasions and like it. Not an edc but good for the property. Plenty bright. Fit the requirements.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBX9ZCT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have several Rechargeable Thrunites spread throughout the house and in get GHB's. 1000 Lumans and reliable. They will take a beating.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Talk to these guys: CandlePowerForums


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A lot of the high-end super bright flashlights have electronics in them. Since you're not going to use it very often, I'd recommend that you leave the batteries out of it, and store it in an EMP-proof container.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think Fenix is probably the best out there in terms of performance, reliability, pricing, warranty etc. 

I have close to a dozen of their lights, from a tiny key chain light all the way to a large search and rescue type light. No problems at all with any of them, some almost a decade old now. A few I've even accidentally sent through the washing machine and they still work fine. 

Lots of other good brands out there; Thrunite, Olight, Acebeam etc.

Best bang for your buck is the $20 Atactical A1. $60 for the BLF Q8 if you want something massively bright.


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

Hemi45 said:


> Your question reminded me that I've been meaning to add a "super light" to the collection. Not sure if this will live up to the hype but I have one being delivered Monday.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBX9ZCT/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/QUOTE)
> 
> Do you like light? review please.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I got one of these Nebo Slide Kings for Christmas and so far it is very good. Very bright lights, both the main flashlight beam and the "slide-out" lantern light as well. Rechargeable and inexpensive in my book.

https://www.amazon.com/rechargeable-flashlight-Worklight-battery-EdisonBright/dp/B01JRGNBTE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1515168006&sr=8-2&keywords=slide+king+flashlight


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Ive got a coast px1, that I’ve carried every day for about 2 years now, it’s been good. 350 and 20 lumen modes, and focus able and it runs off AAA Batteries that I stock anyway. 
I also have a small single AAA light from coast, but I haven’t used it a lot yet, but it was like 9 bucks.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Your question reminded me that I've been meaning to add a "super light" to the collection. Not sure if this will live up to the hype but I have one being delivered Monday.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBX9ZCT/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/QUOTE)
> 
> Do you like light? review please.


I do like it, especially for the cost. It's really bright but more as a flood light than a sharp focused beam (I was actually hoping for a tight beam). However, that doesn't deminish it's usefulness and value in my book. It recharges via usb cable which is a plus around the homestead but I wouldn't take it camping due to its weight and battery bank. For my purposes, of fully illuminating a few acres as necessary, it's a home run. FWIW, my wife usually couldn't care less about my gadgets and gear but even she was impressed with it and had me show her how it works.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ayn Rand said:


> Hemi45 said:
> 
> 
> > Your question reminded me that I've been meaning to add a "super light" to the collection. Not sure if this will live up to the hype but I have one being delivered Monday.
> ...


----------



## bornprepper (Dec 27, 2017)

OLight R50 Seeker Pro. Best light I have ever owned. Solid, rechargeable, waterproof, great throw, and awesome flood.

It can be charged via USB, so ideal for charging from a power bank, or in the car.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Keeo it simple and use the tried and true. I have a Surefire, Inova's, Streamlight's, Maglights (LED), and some off brands. The ones that I use that most are my Streamlight Protac 1L (EDC) and 3 D cell Maglights that I keep in my truck and by my bed. They are inexpensive and plenty bright to do most things other than blinding me when I'm trying to use it. I think that the super bright lights are a bit of an overkill. My 3 D cell Maglight can easily work as a flood light or spot something up to 200 yards and still double as a club. If you have a huge property and need to see out to a mile or something to that effect than I guess there is some use for it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Great light review
Oldie but a goodie 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlodell07 (Jun 27, 2016)

I can’t believe those dicks didn’t send you the stickers with that maglite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been playing with my new Semlos 'Super Light' for a week now. I was wrong, I think it DOES produce 10,000 lumens, but it can only do it for 1 1/2 hours on the 4 cheapie 18650's they send with it, which tested at 1800 mAh. I've got some top-of-the-line 3500 mAh Orbtronic's on order that should do a lot better.









I like the light. Very well made, and all the brightness I need.

cc @Hemi45


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have been using them for years. Monster flashlights are my go to.

https://shop.monsterflashlight.com/...B2MNR_-kyjpvYG52IaAuiGEALw_wcB&v=7516fd43adaa


----------

